# foobar2000 Mobile Kickstarter



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2014)

So we all know Foobar. It's the most popular (besides iTunes) music player software available. It does everything.

Well they've been running a kickstarter for $100k USD for to develop a Mobile version of Foobar on all platforms (Apple, Android, and Microsoft). This software looks pretty great!

In addition, if they hit the $300k goal they'll also get Cloud systems and have it take music and back it up onto the web and to also provide remote management (I think?).

Anyways it looks pretty cool and you all should check it out.

http://mobile.foobar2000.com/

Anyone else use Foobar?


----------



## TruvisT (Jul 30, 2014)

The skin designer package is really tempting. Always liked foobar2000 and getting in a custom design for everyone would be awesome.


----------



## nunim (Jul 30, 2014)

What's everyone using on their mobiles now? Poweramp?


I use foobar quite a bit on the PC by I don't listen to a lot of music on my phone. Finding a good way to mount a remote directory on Android would help.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 31, 2014)

nunim said:


> What's everyone using on their mobiles now? Poweramp?
> 
> I use foobar quite a bit on the PC by I don't listen to a lot of music on my phone. Finding a good way to mount a remote directory on Android would help.


I mostly use Spotify right now. But once I leave the states again I'll be switching back to doubletwist. I'd rather use foobar though!


----------



## trewq (Jul 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I mostly use Spotify right now. But once I leave the states again I'll be switching back to doubletwist. I'd rather use foobar though!


I use Spotify too, mobile and desktop. Makes everything so simple.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2014)

First I've heard of Foobar, honestly >_>  I typically just use my Subsonic setup.


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 31, 2014)

Foobar2000 is exquisite, I can't remember the last time I was this much in love with an app -- regardless of the category.

Can't wait for the mobile version, hoping it happens.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like any other media player... hell, even reminiscent of the old Zune interface.  What makes it better from other GUI apps?  (I still just use mplayer most of the time myself, and Subsonic for my droid devices).


----------



## clownjugglar (Jul 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Looks like any other media player... hell, even reminiscent of the old Zune interface.  What makes it better from other GUI apps?  (I still just use mplayer most of the time myself, and Subsonic for my droid devices).


That's a heavily skinned foobar2000 in that picture. Can't answer the other questions, even though I use foobar2000 on my desktop. If there was a similar, but open source program, i'd rather use that.There is Clementine but that's way overkill for my use and alot heavier than foobar2000.


----------



## fisle (Jul 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Looks like any other media player... hell, even reminiscent of the old Zune interface.  What makes it better from other GUI apps?  (I still just use mplayer most of the time myself, and Subsonic for my droid devices).



The point is that you can make it just the way you want it. Plugins, skins, to suit you and your needs. If you don't want to pimp it out, it's just very simple but very functional music player.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2014)

So it's... Winamp, basically?


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Looks like any other media player... hell, even reminiscent of the old Zune interface.  What makes it better from other GUI apps?  (I still just use mplayer most of the time myself, and Subsonic for my droid devices).


Looks should probably stay out of the equation, that's just how I skinned mine.

Try out the vanilla version, most people I know who did like it.


----------



## blergh (Jul 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> So it's... Winamp, basically?


Far better in terms of audio-quality (depending on setup, obviously), better library-management and lightweight.

Using it for my 1-mil+ library.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> So it's... Winamp, basically?


Except you can change almost every single aspect of Foobar2000.


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> So it's... Winamp, basically?


The primary strength, imo, is the library management. It won't bat an eye at gigantic collections of 2 million+ if not more tracks, while most other things I've ever tried are either laggy or flat out crash when you have them index something like that.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 1, 2014)

Amazing what can be accomplished when a software dev actually knows how to use SQL(ite) indexes   If I find myself needing a GUI player I'll for sure give it a shot (assuming it's available on *nix).  For now, mplayer works just fine for me, though.


----------



## fisle (Aug 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Amazing what can be accomplished when a software dev actually knows how to use SQL(ite) indexes   If I find myself needing a GUI player I'll for sure give it a shot (assuming it's available on *nix).  For now, mplayer works just fine for me, though.



Windows only 


I prefer MPD on nix boxes though.


----------

